# Glenmore Sands Trading Power??



## dubsypup (Jan 4, 2007)

Does anybody know if Glenmore Sands & Cabanas trades well through RCI?  I am looking at a 1 bdrom red week.  Thanks!


----------



## Dottie (Jan 4, 2007)

I am very happy with Glenmore Sands trades.  It trades on a par with my Utah ski week when I get Presidents week.


----------



## dsfritz (Jan 4, 2007)

*Glenmore Sands*

My Dikhololo trades much better than my Glenmore Sands


----------



## rwroth (Jan 10, 2007)

If you are still looking for a Glenmore Sands unit, I have a 2BR Red for sale. Drop me a line. I presently have too many TSs to plan with (9 overall).
Roy


----------



## Dottie (Jan 22, 2007)

My new Glenmore Sands deposit has lost 95% of its trading power.  It appears the fun is done.

week 46 

Does that help Dan?


----------



## DanM (Jan 22, 2007)

All meaningless now without specific week number, folks


----------



## beachsands (Jan 23, 2007)

I am very happy with what my Glenmore Sands unit pulls.  I am staying at Discovery Beach Resort in July. I feel that this is nice pull, not GC but still nice, especially for the price. 

I have a week 48.


Joel


----------



## bailey (Feb 1, 2007)

A friend of mine just bought a red week there and has already traded it for the Manhattan Club in New York City in June.


----------



## Dottie (Feb 1, 2007)

The rep said the drop in my trading power is because my week 46 is a white week.  I would be intersted to hear how anyone else is doing with Glenmore Sands with a white or blue week recently deposited.


----------

